# New Start



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

So my wife and I were sittng at church today. The mission team was having a spaghetti dinner. We were finishing up and both agreed that we need to get rid of all of the processed foods and stick to fresh items. We both need to lose weight and we are going to do it together.

This is a lifestyle change and we know that there will be slips but need to make the change. We are going to clean out the pantry and donate many unopened items to the local food pantry.

We have just started the seeds for the garden and will be planning on lots of fresh veggies this summer.


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

You are right. To be healthy is a conscious decision.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Wonderful, great you are doing it together! I am just starting a new 8 week challenge with friends, it always helps to have a buddy or more! Good luck! Pam


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Lots of ideas here: Recipes & Resources Â« 100 Days of Real Food

Good luck! I do pretty good but there is still room for improvement.


----------

